# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  250mg Testosterone Cycle Results

## jmt

Hi all.

I took 250mg/testosterone (E) for 10 weeks. I have recently finished my cycle and I am currently in PCT.

I found some pics I took, not intending to do a before & after, but the gains are very noticeable.

@ 3 weeks:


@10 weeks:


* excuse the pose, I have no idea what I'm doing.  :1laugh:  

My most noticeable gain was made on the flat bench. I went from 285 to 335 (+50lbs).

Thanks.

P.S. - Is cloimd supposed to numb your tongue? I am using AR-R 's "clomi".

----------


## 1buffsob

Progress looks great from what I can see. Nice job  :Thumps Up:  And yes. Ar-r 's clomid numbs your tongue. I do not know why.  :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## Kale

Nice job, how much weight did you gain

----------


## jmt

Sorry, I just realized I left that out.

I'm 5'10". I went from ~190lbs. to ~205lbs. (+15lbs.)

Thanks, y'all.

----------


## *Alex*

> Sorry, I just realized I left that out.
> 
> I'm 5'10". I went from ~190lbs. to ~205lbs. (+15lbs.)
> 
> Thanks, y'all.


very nice for 10 weeks.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Not bad at all bro  :Thumps Up:  

Looking thick as hell  :Smilie:

----------


## jmt

Thanks. It means a lot.

----------


## LocoCabron

JMT... hey that's motivating. I just started a Test E cycle 500mg/per week... and i hope i blow up like that.

----------


## Burky

hey the pics arent showing up now i want to see those results.....

----------


## Joey2ness

Good gains 

how much protein and calories did you eat in 1 day?

----------


## jmt

> Good gains 
> 
> how much protein and calories did you eat in 1 day?


To be quite honest, I never kept count.

I eat a lot of chicken, oatmeal, rice and granola; also, peanut butter sandwiches.

Thanks for all the replies.

----------


## jmt

> hey the pics arent showing up now i want to see those results.....


The pics are showing up for me.

It could be an issue with tinypic.

----------


## Burky

> The pics are showing up for me.
> 
> It could be an issue with tinypic.


hey i see the pics now man, great job!!

----------


## monstermasss

looking good keep it up!!

----------


## MX32

looks great man...i just started test enth 500mg and deca and hope i see have that much of a positive change---congrats

----------


## fighterinsnatch

Awesome results. Question, did your waist go up at all?

----------


## jmt

> Awesome results. Question, did your waist go up at all?


Not really. I have been back and forth between 33 and 34 inch waists. The most noticeable retention is in my face. But, it is subsiding.

----------


## Hackamaniac

looking good bro keep up the good work

----------


## copenhagen

do you have any previous cycle history bro?

----------


## shadyadam

Did you use nolva at all during your cycle or for PCT? And what was your dosage like for clomid during PCT?

----------


## jmt

> do you have any previous cycle history bro?


I have taken short Deca only cycles when I was doing a lot more running and mountain biking.

After years of trying to get lean and cut, I finally realized that it's just not my body type. So, I went the opposite direction (bulking) and my body took off.

----------


## jmt

> Did you use nolva at all during your cycle or for PCT? And what was your dosage like for clomid during PCT?


I did not PCT with Nolvadex .

I'm still in my PCT, taking 3mL of Clomid every day for 4 weeks. I have 2 weeks left to go.

----------


## BuildaBeast

Great job Bro !!!!

Did you have any sides with that cycle?

----------


## jmt

A little nut shrinkage and some water retention, but nothing that wasn't expected.

Unless you count the inflation of my ego.  :Smilie:

----------


## IXISiDiuSIXI

I can see a lot more definition, very good gaines for only 250mg cycle of test. Congrads

----------


## BuildaBeast

Did you shoot once or twice a week?

----------


## eatit

you thicked right up. nice.

----------


## jmt

> Did you shoot once or twice a week?


Once a week.

Every Sunday night to be exact.

----------


## BuildaBeast

Would you show your layout of your pct?

----------


## samcam

Hey bro, was wondering how your PCT was going and how much gains are you keeping?

----------


## BOOST

> Once a week.
> 
> Every Sunday night to be exact.



Wow you got that from only shooting 250mg a week for 10 weeks. I cannot even think if you did a higher dose cycle, or put Winny in for the last 4 weeks. Great Job :AaGreen22:

----------


## Motobro

If you take more test 250 vs.400-500, do you gain more weight/muscle or does it just depend on your body type?

----------


## BOOST

> If you take more test 250 vs.400-500, do you gain more weight/muscle or does it just depend on your body type?


Most like to run 500 a week min to stabilize blood levels. At 250 of Sust it has short esters and you do not get the full effect nor do you have stable blood levels, therfore chance for sides are greater. So to answer your question in short, yes you will yield more results with a slightly high dose. I am on 500 per week of sust and so far so good :AaGreen22:

----------


## BEER WHORE

did you spread your test over 2 shots or 1 ??

----------


## Burky

> did you spread your test over 2 shots or 1 ??





> Once a week.
> 
> Every Sunday night to be exact.


.....

----------


## OnT

I know this is an old thread but it would be great to see where you are today please chime in when you get a chance.

----------


## MR_T

> I know this is an old thread but it would be great to see where you are today please chime in when you get a chance.


+1 also curious, how much you kept after pct, never thought I'd ask a dude to post more pics of himself lol but here we go :Hmmmm:

----------


## OnT

bump

----------


## WEBB

the thread is almost 2 years old eh...why did you bump iy...if he wanted to add to it or was still around i am sure he would...after 2 years its prolly safe to guess he is not gonna be on daily....wow

----------


## OnT

> the thread is almost 2 years old eh...why did you bump iy...if he wanted to add to it or was still around i am sure he would...after 2 years its prolly safe to guess he is not gonna be on daily....wow


Because this particular cycle interests me so with all due respect mind your own business.  :1hifu:

----------


## tembe

good solid mass mate

----------


## Lightsout2184

looking good.... getting bigger

----------


## amateur88

nice gains bro! im on test e and dbol cycle atm, but im doin 500mg/wk split monday and thursday. hopefully i will blow up good! lol

----------


## xo3et

This thread is from 2006. lol

At least we know people are using the search button.  :Big Grin:

----------


## FireGuy

Not to mention all the kudos to the OP who hasnt signed in since May of 2007.

----------


## Trying to bench 200

Well its obvious that you've bulked  :Smilie:  nice job bro.
I know this is a weird question but did you have any differences in facial hair?

----------


## Big

> Well its obvious that you've bulked  nice job bro.
> I know this is a weird question but did you have any differences in facial hair?


this thread is over 3 years old and the original poster hasn't been here in over 2 years. if all else fails check the dates and read the responses.

----------


## zunair

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i had just started my first ever cycle with testoviron 500 mg and deca 200 mg per week...the cycle has been startd 2 weeks ago but i kant see any gains yet...i need serious help...if anyone can do i can send him my pic...and then you can give me better suggestions...but telling u the truth my body bloats and theres no muscle at all...

----------


## -Ender-

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i had just started my first ever cycle with testoviron 500 mg and deca 200 mg per week...the cycle has been startd 2 weeks ago but i kant see any gains yet...i need serious help...if anyone can do i can send him my pic...and then you can give me better suggestions...but telling u the truth my body bloats and theres no muscle at all...


AirZunny, you need to start your own thread if you would like some help. Posting in this thread will not help you much.

I really really didn't want to post in this thread.

----------


## uf21

woops posted in wrong thread

----------

